# Where to go?



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

I'd choose Cuba. As some forumers said, you must go to Cuba before Castro dies. Communist propaganda, old cars, beautiful architecture... it must be funny 

A Spanish forumer visited Havana recently. If you want to see the pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500461


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I think I have have made my decision.


----------

